# feeding plants with clay and osmocote..?s



## jeff5347 (Aug 15, 2011)

I have been growing plants in the tank since it was set up a year ago. My plants seem to have hit a plateau. Previously i was having to trim every other day or so and now they grow very slow. The water lily, aponogeton and wisteria were sometime painful as they put up so many new shoots and now its like.. watching plants grow. 
1. Is this jus a stage or have the plants reach their life stage and 
2. I add osmocote and clay balls to feed them. I was curious on how often should the clay balls be added.. every month, every 2 months ect. I not sure how quick they uptake the nutrients and how often should i dose the osmocote as well?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Has the light changed? What type of top is on the tank or is it open?


----------



## jeff5347 (Aug 15, 2011)

Lighting hasnt changed. Its at around 52 watts total (2x26 watt spiral cfls) for a 20 gallon and the canopy is a DIY and covers the tank. The back of the canopy is the only open area. My diy co2 has been running again for a week and it is rediculous. IT is making tons of co2 and i have notice the plants greener but that may be due to the crystal clear water too. I think i read somewhere plants have a "hibernation" time but not sure if its true. Just would like to get the big lush plants it was. They look good now but just not as full as before.


----------

